# The funny video clip thread



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just post up some of the funniest videos you've seen.
Lets start

(if theres already a thread like this feel free to close this thread mods)


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## DCG (Aug 17, 2010)

@ball, he should have gotten a red card for that!  and yes, I am dutch.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 17, 2010)

Look At The Videos I Posted They Are Made By The Same People, The Lonely Island.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

That last part of like a boss is just retarded(in the funny way)
Interviewer:"So thats an average day for you then?"
Andy:"NO DOUBT"
Interviewer:"So you chop your balls off and die"
Andy:"Hell Yeah"


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 17, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> That last part of like a boss is just retarded(in the funny way)
> Interviewer:"So thats an average day for you then?"
> Andy:"NO DOUBT"
> Interviewer:"So you chop your balls off and die"
> Andy:"Hell Yeah"


So That's An Average Day For You Then?
No Doubt.
You Chop Youre Balls Off And Die?
Hell Yeah.
Now At One Point There I Heard You Say Something About Sucking You're Own Dick.
Nope.
Actually Im Pretty Sure You Did.
Nahh That Ain't Me.
Ok Well This Has Been Eye Opening For Me.
Im Da Bous.
Yeah I know I Got That You Said That 400 Times.
Im Da Bous.
Yeah Yeah I Got It.
Im Da Bous.
Ok Great I Heard You,Bye.


LIKE A BOUSS


Listen To Jizz In My Pants Its The Second Video I Posted.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 17, 2010)

Funiest Video Ever


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

(the music is pretty damn annoying though)


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 17, 2010)

That Video Is Hilarious Look At 0:59


----------



## Thoob (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thoob i cant stop laughing 
Its like that guy is having sex with the rainbow(1:22)
must of been a bush of weed where he is


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 18, 2010)

Man VS Bear!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 24, 2010)

Best farts ever!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm really not sure why this new thread was started.
Was there something wrong with our Youtube Gold thread?


----------

